# Double Din suggestions



## MF_GENERAL (Oct 25, 2013)

Greetings All,
I am wanting to put in a aftermarket stereo into my manual 06 and trying not to break the bank. I would like it to be touch screen and also have bluetooth. Wondering if anyone had any good suggestions or if they are happy with their setup. I was also going to use the Scosche dash kit found on amazon. Any suggestions/pic would be appreciated. 

-Thank you


----------

